# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Gabimet e mjekeve shqiptar !

## EuroStar1

Para 1 viti kam vuajtur nga guri ne veshka dhe ju drejtova nje mjeku ne durres per kurim, pas ekografise dhe konstatimit te gurit ne veshka prej 7 milimetrash, fillova te merrja gjilpera per shperberjen e tije, pas nje kuroje prej 10 ditesh shkova te beja kontrollin tjeter pasi dhimbjet me kishin kaluar ne fshikez urinale. Mjeku me tha qe guri te eshte shkrire dhe nuk e ke me, por te eshte krijuar nje infeksion urinal dhe per kete gje duhet ti drejtohesh urologut.

Vajta te urologu dhe pasi me beri nje kontroll vetem me dore , me plotesoj nje recete te majme me rreth 70.000 lek ilace per 10 dite dhe me tha qe kete kuro do ta vazhdojme per nje muaj duke i ndare nga 10 dite mjekimet. mbaroj muaji dhe dhimbjet vazhdonin. Kjo gje vazhdoj per rreth 7 muaj dhe jo nje muaj, sa te nje mjek dhe sa te nje tjeter qe gjoja eshte me i mire. Nuk munda me dhe u detyrova  te vije ne itali dhe konkretisht ne Pavia. Pas nje vizite te urologu ne spital ai konstatoji qe une kisha akoma gurin prej 7 mil ne veshka dhe me nje kuro hapash prej 15 ditesh une tashme jam sheruar plotesisht.

Deri kure keta mjek te papergjegjshem do vazhdojne te marin ne dore jeten e pacienteve ? Kam degjuar se ne shqiperi kan humbur dhe jeten per fajin e mjekeve ( Jo se nuk kan paguar ) Por se nuk kan ditur se cfar ka pacienti. Kur apo kush duhet te bej dicka qe keto mjeke te jene me te pergjegjshem per jeten e pacjenteve ....

----------


## teta

me gjith rrespektin e mjekut italinan ,ma shpjego si u sherove ti,e hudhe gurin?!

ps nje person qe njehere i formoen guret ne veshka apo ne idhes ect ect  gjdo here do formohen te rinjet edhe nese hudhen keta aktualet,sepse problemi eshte ne metabulizmin kimik dhe ne preceptimi e kriprave

----------


## EuroStar1

Guri u shkri gradualisht dhe u shoqerua me nje djegje te lehte ne kanalin urinal , pasi po dilnin copezat e gurit. Mjekimi qe perdora ishte OMNIC 0,4 dhe DELTACORTEN te tille mjekim nuk e kam mare ne shqiperi, plus ne shqiperi merrja nja 5 a 6 ilace te ndryshme rreth 8 hapa ne vakt saqe me dhe emoragji ne zorren e trashe nga antibjotiket

----------


## teta

mire kishte qene te beje echo te here pashershme  per te kontrolluar mundesin e perseritjes

----------


## Marya

eurostaro mos ja fut katundit
 sa per dijeni nje gure 7  mm  ben hai hiu  ne veshka , kur shfaqet e kur zhduket
 sa per dijeni ilacet qe te kane dhene nuk ka te beje me gurezat por me prostaten omnic dhe kortizon, ky i fundit ka efekte shume negative nqs e merr per kohe te gjate, do te te dale hemorragji jo vetem nga mbrapa , por edhe nga para :perqeshje: 

mbase ilacet ne shqiperi mund te jene te skaduara
si do qe te jete te shkuara, pi shume uje he te keqen sidomos ne kete kohe vape, shpresoj se nuk ben ramadonin :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Kemi dy fakte, disa muaj ne shqiperi me lloj lloj kasapi qe te rjep nga leket dhe perseri nuk te ben derman, dhe nje mjek ne itali qe pa shume lek dhe ne pak kohe e sheron.

Por perseri ka kush thote se ai italjoni ia ka fut kot, keta kasapet ketej e kishin mire.
Po krahasohet mjekesia shqiptare me ate te huaj? 
Po se mos eshte ndonje e re qe mjeket ketu bejne gafa kolosale. Ka mjeke te mire, por ka po aq mjeke te keqinj, dhe ne mjekesi nuk ka vend per medioker.

Teta teta dhe teta marya, ju jeni mjeke? Nese po ku punoni? Se me beri pershtypje menyra se si justifikuat me vrap kasapet tane kur ai djali me siper qe e ka provuar ne kurrizin e vet po i thote mjaft qarte faktet qe nuk duan te jesh mjek qe te kuptosh se ca behet.

----------


## loneeagle

Mjeket jane te pashpirt. Dihet gjithe andej mjeksia business eshte, por ata ne shqiperi e tejkalojne sepse nuk mbajn pergjegjesi per asgje. Ketu mjeket dridhen nga malpractice prandaj kane edhe sigurim teper te larte. Nejse te shkuara hapesit temes.

----------


## teta

> Kemi dy fakte, disa muaj ne shqiperi me lloj lloj kasapi qe te rjep nga leket dhe perseri nuk te ben derman, dhe nje mjek ne itali qe pa shume lek dhe ne pak kohe e sheron.
> 
> Por perseri ka kush thote se ai italjoni ia ka fut kot, keta kasapet ketej e kishin mire.
> Po krahasohet mjekesia shqiptare me ate te huaj? 
> Po se mos eshte ndonje e re qe mjeket ketu bejne gafa kolosale. Ka mjeke te mire, por ka po aq mjeke te keqinj, dhe ne mjekesi nuk ka vend per medioker.
> 
> Teta teta dhe teta marya, ju jeni mjeke? Nese po ku punoni? Se me beri pershtypje menyra se si justifikuat me vrap kasapet tane kur ai djali me siper qe e ka provuar ne kurrizin e vet po i thote mjaft qarte faktet qe nuk duan te jesh mjek qe te kuptosh se ca behet.


ser Yes ser!

ta kesh te qart dicka.mjekesia nuk eshte matematike,kshu qe asnjehere nuk mund te besh llogarit paraprake.

reagimi im ishte ngusht lidhur me pjesen ku djal thot se *u sherova*,qe dyshoi shuum,sepse arsyeja pse eshte formuar guri nuk eshte larguar.
Tani ka mjeke shum te dobet dhe ne Shqiperi edhe ne Kosove,por ka edhe mjek shum te forte si ne Shqiperi edhe ne Kosove si ne gjdo vend tjeter.
Me nje mjek nuk identifikohet medicina e nje vendi!

tani po te te njoftoi une me gjendjen ne teren,per shkak te gjendjes ekonomike qe po bie ne Gjermani ta marrim psh , ect pacientet shqipetar vizitohen njehere atje,pastaj vijn te verifikojn patologjin ketu,sepse po frikesohen se po shfrytezohen vetem vetem qe te marrin sigurimet shendetesore te tyre.
Se paku une dhe koleget e mi kemi shum x raste te tilla ne praktiken e perditeshme.
paramendo tani te ju besh pagen atyre 500 euro muaji,poo do materializohen qe cke me te,besa besa edhe me shum e keta keteja.
kjo sa i perket "kasapeve  vendas"

----------


## Marya

eurostari ka dhe nje teme te ngjashme ku ankohet per infeksion ne urine dhe ne te shumten e rasteve tek meshkujt behet fjala per prostaten, 
tek ai problemi ka kohe qe zgjat dhe eshte bere kronike dhe qe trajtohet korrekt duhet marre antibiotik pa nderprerje rreth 6  muaj


tani nuk e di cfare ka marre dhe si i ka marre , vetem se ato ilace qe merr tani omnic eshte per prostaten  dhe aspak nuk influencon ne shkrirjen e gureve vetem lehteson urinimin dhe mbase guri ka ikur vete ose mund te jete akoma
 dhe deltacorteni po u dha mbi nje infeksion ben me shume keq sesa mire
 PS sipas ketij urollogut qe kena ne shtepi :shkelje syri:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Mjeket ne shqiperi kasap????Jo mer mos u merrni me llafe. :perqeshje: 

Ne shqiperi po te dhemb stomaku te japin ilace per melcine.Shume faj nuk kane se ato mjete kane.Mjek te zot ne shqiperi ka por shume pak pjesa derrmuse te knaqin se kane lexuar emrat e disa ilaceve edhe pershkruajne ato gjithmone.

Per te marr mjekimet edhe diagnozat e duhura ne shqiperi duhet te thuash qe ke tensionin e lart te marresh ilace per veshkat edhe te thuash qe te dhembin veshkat te marresh ilacet e duhura per stomakun.

----------


## kleadoni

Mjeke te mire ne shqiperi jane te pakte, fatkeqsisht! Mire kur kerkojne lek edhe e bejne punen tamam, por c'ti bejme atyre qe s'dine asgje e ne vend qe te te sherojne, te semurin me keq! 

Personalisht kam besim = 0 per mjeket e shqiperise (gjithmone duke u bazuar ne histori te perjetuara nga njerezit e afert)!

----------


## Ziti

nuk eshte vetem mjeksia. shqiptaret jane 0 ne c`do fushe.

----------


## Izadora

Nuk ndodh vetem ne shqiperi qe mjeket japin nje diagnos ose ilace te gabuara.

Me kujtohet nje rast ketu ne gjermani , nje mjeke qe jo vetem ma paralizoi trurin 1 ore bla bla , por pasi beri ekon me nxori me gure ne temth. 
I thashe qe ta shikonte dhe nje here ne qetesi , se nuk ka mundesi te kem gure ne temth.

Pasi e pa dhe nje here , shpetova nga ilacet , nuk kisha gur lol 




Mjeket i kemi te mire , ka dhe raste sharlatanesh qe e kane marr shkollen me  leke , problemi eshte qe nuk jane human , te shohin tek xhepat.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Nuk ndodh vetem ne shqiperi qe mjeket japin nje diagnos ose ilace te gabuara.
> 
> Me kujtohet nje rast ketu ne gjermani , nje mjeke qe jo vetem ma paralizoi trurin 1 ore bla bla , por pasi beri ekon me nxori me gure ne temth. 
> I thashe qe ta shikonte dhe nje here ne qetesi , se nuk ka mundesi te kem gure ne temth.
> 
> Pasi e pa dhe nje here , shpetova nga ilacet , nuk kisha gur lol 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me jep pak emrin edhe nr e tel te kesaj mjekes se me duhet per ate paralizimin e trurit 1 ore.   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alem_de

Mjeket shqipetare dine mjafte se medicina nuk eshte e fshehte,por sic ka thene Izadora mjeket e shqiperise nuk jane humane,shohin vetem te fitojne sa me shume.

----------


## Izadora

> Me jep pak emrin edhe nr e tel te kesaj mjekes se me duhet per ate paralizimin e trurit 1 ore.


Ne vend , te pakten e ke te justifikuar raportin, del me trauma per nja nje jave  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Ne vend , te pakten e ke te justifikuar raportin, del me trauma per nja nje jave


Se dua per vete jo dua thjeshte te bej dhurat nje personi paraliz truri per 1 ore.   :perqeshje:

----------


## Alti Elezi

*[QUOTE=teta;3179701]ser Yes ser!

ta kesh te qart dicka.mjekesia nuk eshte matematike,kshu qe asnjehere nuk mund te besh llogarit paraprake.

reagimi im ishte ngusht lidhur me pjesen ku djal thot se u sherova,qe dyshoi shuum,sepse arsyeja pse eshte formuar guri nuk eshte larguar.
Tani ka mjeke shum te dobet dhe ne Shqiperi edhe ne Kosove,por ka edhe mjek shum te forte si ne Shqiperi edhe ne Kosove si ne gjdo vend tjeter.
Me nje mjek nuk identifikohet medicina e nje vendi!*




Po vertet mjekesia nuk eshte Matematike,por pergjihesisht ose fatekeqesisht ne 90 % te saj ka te beje me numra!?Pra kjo teoria jote bie poshte.
Pastaj se si formihet guri ne veshka ose ne Temth,per te te sqaruar dicka TY,gjithe zona e Ballkanit,eshte zone me perqindje te madhe GELQERORE,dhe me perqindjen me te madhe te gureve ne Veshka dhe TEMTH,kjo ishte mjekesore!
Ndersa i perket hapesit t e temes,Mjeket ne Shqiperi,SHUMICA,kane mbaruar Shkollen ne vitet 1960-1980,dhe gjate kesaj kohe ata nuk kane mbrojtur,studiuar,botuar asgje,as edhe nje DESERTACION,pra shkurt shqiptaret mjekohen si ne vitet 60-80,pra si ne INDI ose AFGANISTAN,shtoji dhe kesaj Idiotizmin shpirteror,material ect.

----------


## EuroStar1

Nuk dua te debatoj me asnje, thjeshte shtrova nje problem qe po prek shoqerin shqiptare cdo dite dhe po rrezikojne jeten nga keta mjeke te papergjegjshem. Mjeku qe me kuroji per gur ne veshka ishte Dr Musa Shkjau ne Durres, i cili pas nje kuroje me gjjilpera per thermimin e gurit, tha qe guri te ka dale ne rruge urinale, por gjat daljes ka krijuar infeksion urinar ( Mjeket e Pavias me vertetuan te kunderten me ane te ekografise duke me demostruar calcoli renali 7 milimetri dhe duke me kuruar brenda ne me pak se dy jave)  me percolli tek Dr urolog Prokop Lala me eksperjenc mbi 30 vjet dhe ky me kerkoji qe te beja mbjellje te urines dhe spermes, pas perfundimit te analizave Prokopi me plotesoji nje kuro qe sipas tije do zgjaste 3 here nga 10 dite dhe do me kushtonte cdo mjekim nga70.000 leke dhe do zhdukte infeksionin, por problemi qendronte qe une dhimbjet nuk i kisha nga 
infeksioni por ngaqe guri dilte nga veshkat dhe rreshqiste ne kanalin urinar.

Tani ato znj me siper thane qe mjekimi qe me kan dhene mjeket e Pavias eshte i gabuar, une per momentin kam bere ekografi dhe kontroll riperserites dhe jam shkelqyeshem. Mjekimi qe mora ne shqiperi jo vetem qe nuk me sheroji, por nuk kisha nevoje as te haja, pasi hapat qe merja cdo vakt plotesonin plot nje grusht 8 kokrra me antibjotike dhe ku e di une se cfare tjeter , nderkohe qe mjekimi qe me dhane mjeket e Pavijas ishte dy hapa ne darke pas buke dhe nuk kisha as emoragji dhe as nje shqetesim ne stomak. Kush nuk di per keto dy ilace te kerkoje ne web dhe do shohe funksionin e tyre qe ndimon per shtimin e presionit te urines dhe zmadhimin e kanalit urinal plus goditjen e gurit dhe dergimin e tije ne kanal urinare dhe per pasoj nxjerrjen e tije te vazhdueshme gjat dy javeve , gje qe ndijehet dhe gjat urinimit

Kujt ti djegi le ta mbaje, kot nuk rrihen dhe vriten mjeket ne shqiperi. 

Pershendetje dhe sherim te shpejte te gjithe atyre qe vuajn nga kjo semundje dhe semundje te tjera.

----------


## s0ni

Te thane gje mjeket ne Itali cfare lloj guri ne veshka kishe (jo fjala calcoli renali por nje percaktim tjeter)? Per kuriozitet po pyes, mjafton qe po behesh me mire Eurostar. Te shkuara.

----------

